# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  هل بالامكان تحويل مبلغ اثنين مليون دولار على احدى حسابتي بالسعوديه من فكسول  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## D7MEE

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
اريد معرفه هل المبالغ الكبير مثلا فوق الاثنين مليون دولار هل يتم تحويلها مباشره بدون تأخير من الشركه 
واذا كانت المبالغ كبيره جدا هل يتم التحويل بصورة طبيعيه وشكرا *

----------


## صالح بن أحمد

لايمكن لان اقصى شي مليون دولار فالحل انك تعطيني مليون وتحول مليون هههههههههه مداعبه 
الله اعلم ولكن فعلا مثل هالمبلغ اتوقع صعب مره واحده وممكن سهل  الله اعلم (يمقن ايه ويمقن لا :Teeth Smile: ) لكن اتوقع المشكله من البنك اللي يتعامل  معه العميل هل يقبل مثل هالمبلغ مرة واحده 
 واذا قبل هل تكون فيه مماطله ومن اين لك هذا حتى لو كانت هناك اوراق وكشوفات تثبت؟؟! 
واتمنى نشوف اراء باقي الاعضاء الكرام

----------


## amasat

ممكن طالما ما اتعارض سياسة
MONEY LAUNDRY
غسيل الاموال للبنك او الشركة

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

صعب البنك يوافق على مبلغ كهذا  ممكن تحول  من اكثر من بنك

----------


## Muslim4ever

2 مليون !!! وما الصعوبة في ذلك ... 2 مليون ثمن سيارة او فيلا ...ما المشكلة .. الا تسمع عن تحويلات بمئات الملايين 
كل ما في الموضوع سوف يتم رصد حسابك ومتابعتة لدى مؤسسة النقد السعودي ووضعة تحت المراقبة لفترة محددة للاعتبارات غسيل الاموال والتمويل المحظور 
يوجد منك عشرات الالاف من عملاء البنوك يحدث معهم هذا الامر

----------


## عباس 1

خلونا نشتري البقرة و بعدين نفكر فين نربطها

----------


## D7MEE

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Muslim4ever
					  2 مليون !!! وما الصعوبة في ذلك ... 2 مليون ثمن سيارة او فيلا ...ما المشكلة .. الا تسمع عن تحويلات بمئات الملايين 
كل ما في الموضوع سوف يتم رصد حسابك ومتابعتة لدى مؤسسة النقد السعودي ووضعة تحت المراقبة لفترة محددة للاعتبارات غسيل الاموال والتمويل المحظور 
يوجد منك عشرات الالاف من عملاء البنوك يحدث معهم هذا الامر   
حلووو طيب لو صادوني المؤسسه حقت النقد وقلتلهم اني شغال بالفوركس هل احد يعاتبني او تصير سين وجيم ..؟*

----------


## asd1

حولها على دفعات 
وممكن تسافر دبي وقطر وتفتح حساب في كل دولة 
وتحولها على دفعات للثلث حسابات على مدى عدة أشهر  لو كنت خايف من المشاكل

----------


## D7MEE

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asd1
					  حولها على دفعات 
وممكن تسافر دبي وقطر وتفتح حساب في كل دولة 
وتحولها على دفعات للثلث حسابات على مدى عدة أشهر  لو كنت خايف من المشاكل   هل فتح الحسابات لازم اكون متواجد عندهم ما فيه امكانيه فتح الاحسابات عن طريق الانترنت*

----------


## Muslim4ever

> *  
> حلووو طيب لو صادوني المؤسسه حقت النقد وقلتلهم اني شغال بالفوركس هل احد يعاتبني او تصير سين وجيم ..؟*

 حبيبي انت بتشتغل في النور ومافي شىء يضيرك ... وامر  طبيعيى جداً انك سوف تسال عن مصدر الاموال ... اهم شىء تاكد ان الشركة موثوق بها وابتعد عن الشركات الاسرائيلية 
اكيد لك مراسلات بينك وبين الشركة وعندك عقد البروكر وكلها اشياء يمكن بها اثبات مصدر الاموال بجانب كشوف الحركات وعمليات البيع والشراء ... كل هذا في حالة انهم شكوا في امر ما .. ولكن حبيبى انت ببتكلم في 2 مليون وليس 2مليار

----------


## Point system

اعتقد دبي ليست بعيده عنك اذا وجدت صعوبه في التحويل لسعوديه اذهب الى دبي افتح حساب بنكي وحول لو تريد مليار

----------


## asd1

> * 
> هل فتح الحسابات لازم اكون متواجد عندهم ما فيه امكانيه فتح الاحسابات عن طريق الانترنت*

 اكيد لازم تكون متواجد في دبي والعملية ما تأخذ ساعة لفتح حساب 
وتجارة الفوركس ممنوعة بالسعودية حتى انه هناك منع بتحويل الاموال إلى شركات الفوركس 
لكن لا يطبق من معظم الفروع للبنوك السعودية

----------


## sugar

حياك الله .. بالنسبة للبنك ماعنده مشكله لو تحول مية مليون مادام رصيدك متحرك ويكون رصيدك عالي .. وان كان رصيدك ابو عشرة  الاف زيي ومافيه حركه قد يركزون عليك اذا سقط في حسابك مليونين دولار لكن هم يتتبعون سير المبلغ ويعرفون كل شي وخاصة اذا انت حولت من حسابك لاف اكسول والحين هم يحولون لك  فما عليك شي .. والله اعلم

----------


## Wound Bleeding

السلام عليكم، 
عزيزى أتوقع انه من الافضل التواصل مع البنك الخاص بك بالفعل والاستفسار منه عن التالى : 
1- هل تعرفون عن الفوريكس ؟
2- هل توجد مشاكل اذا حققت ارباح وحولت ارباحى مثلا علي حسابى بالبنك وهل لها شروط ؟
3- هل هناك حد اقصى للتحويلات ؟ 
وحسب ايجاباتهم ابدأ فى طرح استفسارات اضافية واهم شىء لا تحول المبلغ كامل على دفعه واحده يفضل طبعا تسحب كل اسبوع او كل شهر جزء .. بحد اقصى 250 الف مثلا حتى لو صارت مشكلة لا تصير بكل المبلغ وانما بجزء بسيط منه . 
العقوبات او المعوقات اللى تواجهك ف حساب او بنك او دولة واحده .. هى نفسها اللى تواجهك مع 10 بنوك و 10 دول بالعكس وراح تكون وقتها تحت الشك بنسبة اكبر ف غسيل الاموال.. وخلى الشركة البروكر ترسل فاكس للبنك تبعك بالتفاصيل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## السديري

> اكيد لازم تكون متواجد في دبي والعملية ما تأخذ ساعة لفتح حساب 
> وتجارة الفوركس ممنوعة بالسعودية حتى انه هناك منع بتحويل الاموال إلى شركات الفوركس 
> لكن لا يطبق من معظم الفروع للبنوك السعودية

 
تم اقامة معرض الدولي لسوق العملات لاول مرة  بالرياض / برج الفيصلية 
برعاية سمو الامير سبف الاسلام بن سعود...ماذا يدل لنا ؟؟  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t130002.html  لو انه ممنوع ما كان فيه معرض 
تحياتي

----------


## abuyosef

> اكيد لازم تكون متواجد في دبي والعملية ما تأخذ ساعة لفتح حساب 
> وتجارة الفوركس ممنوعة بالسعودية حتى انه هناك منع بتحويل الاموال إلى شركات الفوركس 
> لكن لا يطبق من معظم الفروع للبنوك السعودية

 
لا اعتقد انها ممنوعه  انا قبل اربع او خمس ايام متصل على شخص من شركة الباري من رقم ارضي في الرياض  
 يقول انه فرع جديد لشركة الباري ببرج الفيصليه  مففتح من قبل اربع شهور وهو تحت رعايه الامير سيف الاسلام بن سعود

----------


## Robo-coder

> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
> اريد معرفه هل المبالغ الكبير مثلا فوق الاثنين مليون دولار هل يتم تحويلها مباشره بدون تأخير من الشركه 
> واذا كانت المبالغ كبيره جدا هل يتم التحويل بصورة طبيعيه وشكرا *

 
الاخ العزيز  
أعتقد  عن تجربتي الشخصية  لا توجد مشاكل مهما كبر المبلغ  ربما بعض البنوك المركزية تعمل بحث سري عن  مصدر التحويل
و هذا لا يهم مادام المال لا شبهة فيه   
 و لكن لا أعرف عندكم في السعودية  
ممكن  تحول بعدة طرق  لو  فيه  مشاكل  
مثل تحول المبلغ لحساب اخر في بنك سويسري  ومنه ينقل على دفعات لحسابك الذي تريده
المهم  لا تحمل هم   لو تريد مساعدة   تفضل بكل سرور .

----------


## BRUFEN

شوف أخوي أترك عنك الكلام الي ماراح يودي ولا يجيب 
تواصل مع الدعم الفني لخدمة العملاء المتداول العربي
هم عارفين شغلهم أكثر منا أحنا كعملاء وأكيد فاهمين
بأمور التحويلات هذا غير أن مؤسسة النقد كل شوي 
طالعين بأمر جديد ولا ندري عنه إلا لما تطيح الفاس
براس واحد من المحولين
تواصل مع الدعم أفضلك وهم إن شاء الله يقدرون يفيدونك 
بأفضل طريقة  
أتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## عبده المصرى

نعم اخى الكريم ليس هناك اى مشكلة وتم التحويل سابقا من افكسول الى حساب بالمدينة المنورة فوق 2 مليون دولار ولم يحصل اى مشاكل على الاطلاق ،،،

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*التحويلات الماليه بتم بارقام اكبر من دى بكتييييييييييير
تقدر تحول عادى بس تقول ان السبب انك هاتشترى عقار امريكى او اى سبب مشخصى مشابه 
و اعجبنى جدا اقتراح التحويل من دبى*

----------


## MBR

ممكن  بس ابعد عن الاهلى لانه سوف يرجعونها  والراجحى سصرفونها بسعر طايح جدا 3 ريالات للدولار ولا يعطونك نقدا دولار 
افضل شةء اسأل البنك ال>ى تتعامل معه 
وفقك الله وزادادك من فضله ورزقه وبارك لك غيما اعطاك

----------


## krimo

والله موضوع مهم جدا ..شكرا لكم على التطرق له

----------


## العباريد

طيب يا اخوان هل ممكن نعرف اكبر مبلغ تم تحويلة للسعودية دون مشاكل من الاعضاء  
بالنسبة لي جالس اجهز الان من 3000 دولار الى 400000 دولار خلال شهرين هههههههههههه حلم   
فعلا الواحد يخاف بعد التعب هذا كله ما تتحول فلوسه عطونا افضل الطرق لتحويل المبالغ الى حساباتنا دون مشاكل ؟؟  
وفقكم الله

----------

